# Lavender Lemon Soap



## soapbuddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a soap log that was made with WSP green mold. It's still frozen, so I'll take pics of the cut soaps later.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow that is awesome I so cannot wait for your cut pics :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Wow that is awesome I so cannot wait for your cut pics :0)


Thanks! The colors actually came out like I envisioned them. I can't wait to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow ... those colours look amazing in the log!

It will be exciting to see the cut bars!  Congratulations!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

wonderful! looking forward to seeing it cut.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 20, 2011)

COOL!


----------



## kaelily (Jan 20, 2011)

pretty colors...I wish I could smell that!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 20, 2011)

That is beautiful!  I love lav and lemon.  That's probably my favorite combo with sometimes a splash of either anise or cedarwood.  The colors are wonderful.


----------



## tomara (Jan 20, 2011)

I absolutely love lemon lavender.  Your soap is so pretty!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I just cut it. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 20, 2011)

ooooohhh! Can't wait to see the cut pics!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the colors!  Post cut pics soon!


----------



## JackiK (Jan 20, 2011)

It's stunning!

As a newbie, I'm trying to learn everything I can from this site.  Would you mind sharing your ratio for Lemon and Lavendar?

Jacki


----------



## Leelalee (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see it cut - the colors are awesome!


----------



## heyjude (Jan 20, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you. Here is what it looks like cut.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my!  I love that!!!!   :shock:   8)


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

they're great!! Happy soap


----------



## krissy (Jan 20, 2011)

that is awesome! my dad's favorite colors together are purple and yellow.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you! It smells really good. I hope the scent stays after the cure.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh My I love that the colours are just amazing...........very striking soap


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 20, 2011)

Irena...just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 20, 2011)

They are even prettier cut!  I like the scallop effect.  Did you do that on purpose, or is it just how the pour turned out?


----------



## Relle (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing colours together Irena.  

Relle.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jan 20, 2011)

Wowsers, you did a good job with that, gorgeous


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 20, 2011)

ewenique said:
			
		

> They are even prettier cut!  I like the scallop effect.  Did you do that on purpose, or is it just how the pour turned out?


Thank you! I was hoping it would do something like that. But you never know til you cut it. The lavender was at a thick trace. The yellow was thinner.


----------



## paillo (Jan 20, 2011)

wow, i don't know how i completely overlooked the gallery until now! irena, those are gorgeous, love the colors! assuming that's a little mica or cocoa between the layers. i've been playing with 'landscape' designs kinda like these, maybe will get inspired enough to figure out how to post pics 

again, gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 20, 2011)

awesome soaps!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow ... they look outstanding cut!  I love the way the purple area has such soft shapes.  This is such a sweet change to the swirl!  Fantastic!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!  :wink:


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 21, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> wow, i don't know how i completely overlooked the gallery until now! irena, those are gorgeous, love the colors! assuming that's a little mica or cocoa between the layers. i've been playing with 'landscape' designs kinda like these, maybe will get inspired enough to figure out how to post pics
> 
> again, gorgeous, congrats!


Thanks paillo. There is nothing between the layers; no mica or cocoa. It just came out that way.


----------



## Microdot (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are BEAUTIFUL! I love the colors and they look really creamy. You're a nongeller aren't you?

Dotty


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 22, 2011)

Microdot said:
			
		

> Those are BEAUTIFUL! I love the colors and they look really creamy. You're a nongeller aren't you?
> 
> Dotty


Thank you!
Normally I'm a non-geller, but it was the first time using the WSP green mold, so this batch was gelled to get the feel of the mold. I know now I can use this mold and not gel.


----------



## Jeanna8 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking soap, love the colors.


----------



## DMCC (Jan 22, 2011)

Very, very pretty.  Beautiful work!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 22, 2011)

My hubby was looking over my shoulder...he says he needs this soap...He's a die hard Vikings fan...lol!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 22, 2011)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> My hubby was looking over my shoulder...he says he needs this soap...He's a die hard Vikings fan...lol!


Would you like me to send you the end piece?


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 23, 2011)

Its so gorgeous. The colors are so vivid.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

coco cooks said:
			
		

> Its so gorgeous. The colors are so vivid.


Thank you!


----------



## Bnky (Jan 23, 2011)

OMgosh...that looks beautiful!  The colors are perfect for the scent too.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 23, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> MrsFusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure!  How sweet of you!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NP.  Send me a PM with your address.


----------



## AmyW (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the colors and design, very pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Love the colors and design, very pretty!


Thanks AmyW.


----------



## ikindred (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!  I wish I was able to do something like this.


----------



## Bean13 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG are you serious????  That is so flippin cool.  Love those colours.  You are brilliant.


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

absolutely fabulous!  Great job!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the soft looks to the lavender scallops... it looks like cartoon icecream! gorgeous


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! It still smells really good.


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, that's lovely. I'm trying to figure out a good scent combination to go with a yellow and purple bar (for all the LSU fans here), but I may wind up doing this, since it's such a popular combo. Have you used the combination before? Any idea how well it sticks yet? What beautiful bars it made!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 19, 2011)

GreenScene said:
			
		

> Oh, that's lovely. I'm trying to figure out a good scent combination to go with a yellow and purple bar (for all the LSU fans here), but I may wind up doing this, since it's such a popular combo. Have you used the combination before? Any idea how well it sticks yet? What beautiful bars it made!


Thanks!
I have used this combo before. The lemon will fade a bit, but it blooms in the shower.


----------

